# Toshiba Satellite P100 video issue



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Yesterday i was using my p100 when the screen suddenly started going off and on. I restarted but then the colors were distorted and everything had lines running down it. As soon as its about ready to load windows the screen went blank again. I turned the laptop off for a few minutes to try it again later. Well the computer worked fine for about 5 minutes but then the screen started going on and off again. I also tried using a monitor instead of the laptop screen and I had the same issues. Anyone else ever had this happen or know what could be the problem? Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

clean the dust out of it
it may be heat
or the video chip may be on it's way out


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

i cleaned it out and it didnt help. Im leaning towards it being the video card since it does it all the time now when i start it up. So heat shouldnt be the issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

very few laptops come with a video card and when they do it is near impossible to find a replacement
a video chip is part of the m/b so if it is gone it means a m/b replacement
even on a near new laptop it is more economical to replace the laptop unless you can find a m/b and replace it yourself


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

The video card isnt integrated on my motherboard so maybe with a lot of searching i can find a replacement.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check toshiba for a replacement first
is it still under warranty


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I found out that I can move the computer around and the video will work occassionally. Also ive been able to get into safe mode and it has no video issues yet. Will not load normally now without giving a blue screen error. The error disappears too fast to see what it says


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in safe mode turn off the auto reboot so it freezes on the error
try reinstalling the driversto turn off the auto reboot
control panel /sysytem/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full
it could also be a loose connection if it changes with movement


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

it tells me i need to enable the alerter service first and i dont know how to. its extremely slow right now. After opening just a few windows it locks up and turns off on its own. Ill keep trying to get the error


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

I was finally able to get into windows normally and I turned off auto reboot. Something else ive noticed is thats its never distorted in windows... thats when the screen goes off and on. Its only distorted during boot.


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay here is a pic of the blue screen error. If you cant make it out let me knoiw and ill just type it all out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you get your cpu tempreture
do you hear the fan cut in as soon as you boot


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is indicating your video drivers
reinstall them from vga mode with a/virus disabled while you install them then reboot


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Ill try getting a program on to check the cpu temperature but I dont think thats the problem since it does this after its been sitting for a few hours. I do hear the fans turn on when the computer is turned on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go with the driver reinstall as thats what the bsod indicates


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Is their a way to install the drivers from a cd in safe mode? The screen wont stay on long enough in normal mode for me to see what im doing


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont know what to do. I cant install any drivers because in safe mode I cant use my cd rom and even if i could the computer slows down and locks up before i could install them. I cant install them in normal mode because the screen wont stay on long enough to see what I am doing.


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

If i removed the display drivers or disabled the display adapter would that help show if it is a driver issue or not?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Boot into safe mode with networking support and down load the latest drivers from the Toshiba web site and install them.


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

I reinstalled the drivers and i still get the same error


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok i installed the latest drivers and I still get the same problem. I did uninstall the video drivers and I could use windows fine in normal mode without it flashing off and on. As soon as I installed the drivers though it started flashing again. At the boot up screen its almost always distorted, drivers installed or not. Anymore ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you uninstall the current drivers before installing the new ones


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes I did uninstall the drivers before i installed the new ones. I still get the blue screen error on occassion but not always. Since the video card is not integrated onto the motherboard is their a chance that something is lose or not making a good connection?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

being as it can affect it when you move the computer it seems a likely explanation that something is loose or has a dirty contact


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I pulled out the video card and reinstalled it... made sure all connections were good. Still does the same thing. So you think I should replace the video card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you connect an external monitor is the same,because of the cost of replacements i am wary of advising going down that path


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah it does the same stuff when I use an external monitor. The boot up is distorted and the screen goes off and on in windows.The light on the monitor flashes like its not getting a signal at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that would indicate the card


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Just curious... I currently have a Geforce 7600 256 mb card... do you think I would be able to put a better card in it?


----------



## Bigsplash (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi derekeh

I have a Satellite P100, and I have the exact same problem.
Just started last week, when I start the computer I get the Matrix look lines and then a black screen and nothing, other times it boots normal and everything is fine. I am actually on my labtop now.

Please let me know if you find a replacement video card, and how much they are.


----------



## derekeh (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know where I could buy a video card for my laptop online? The 256 meg nvidia geforce 7600 2 go


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they are difficult to find and expensive contact toshiba


----------

